# [GMOTE] créer un lanceur (résolu)

## nOps34

Salut,

je viens d'installer gmote, le server qui permet d'utiliser son mobile sous android comme une télécommande.

j'ai décompresser l'archive dans /opt/gmote.

le script de lancement fonctionne correctement uniquement si je le lance depuis le dossier dans lequel il se trouve à savoir: /opt/gmote/GmoteServerLinux2.0.0/

si je le lance depuis ~/ j'obtiens le message suivant:

```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/gmote/server/GmoteServerUiLinux

Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.gmote.server.GmoteServerUiLinux

   at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:202)

   at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

   at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:190)

   at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:307)

   at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:301)

   at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:248)

Could not find the main class: org.gmote.server.GmoteServerUiLinux.  Program will exit.
```

vous voyez le problème?Last edited by nOps34 on Sun May 02, 2010 7:29 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nOps34

Si je saisi bien, le problème vient du fait que le chemin désigné dans la commande java est relatif.

Il faudrait donc mettre un chemin absolu mais la je cale...

voici le script:

```
echo "Starting GmoteServer 2.0 ... "

java -classpath bin:lib/jna.jar:lib/slf4j-api-1.5.3.jar:lib/swing-worker-1.2.jar org.gmote.server.GmoteServerUiLinux &

echo "GmoteServer started."
```

j'ai essayé ça:

```
echo "Starting GmoteServer 2.0 ... "

java -classpath bin:lib/jna.jar:lib/slf4j-api-1.5.3.jar:lib/swing-worker-1.2.jar .opt.gmote.bin.org.gmote.server.GmoteServerUiLinux &

echo "GmoteServer started."
```

sans succès

----------

## nOps34

j'ai résolu le problème en modifiant le script comme ceci:

```
cd /opt/gmote

echo "Starting GmoteServer 2.0 ... "

java -classpath bin:lib/jna.jar:lib/slf4j-api-1.5.3.jar:lib/swing-worker-1.2.jar org.gmote.server.GmoteServerUiLinux &

echo "GmoteServer started."
```

----------

